# Lawrenceburg, IN - Group Seeking Players



## theredrobedwizard (Sep 17, 2006)

We're a group of 3 players and a DM looking for a player or two to round out our line-up.  We currently play on Tuesdays, but may possibly switch to Mondays or Wednesdays in the near future.  

We're open to playing pretty much anything, and are currently running a d20 Modern game to teach the two newer players in the group the rules and wheretos of the game.

So if you're interested, drop me a line.

toritaka [at] gmail {dot} com

-TRRW


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Nov 7, 2006)

Bumping, for great justice.


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Nov 8, 2006)

Post edited to include new available days.

-TRRW


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Nov 29, 2006)

Bump numero quatro.


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Dec 23, 2006)

Bump for great justice.


----------

